# This is my final rescape.. I promise!!



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (4 Nov 2007)

After a month of being very unhappy with how it looked, not only due to a fert imbalance caused by me actually believing my water company, Ive decided to rescape.. and added some nicer plants as well.. here goes.










Obviously, needs to grow in alot yet. Ill post pics as it develops.


----------



## George Farmer (4 Nov 2007)

Very nice, Matthew!

Nice balance of colours and textures.  Should look great when mature.


----------



## Lozbug (4 Nov 2007)

ooo so pretty! v.nice.


----------



## Moss Man (4 Nov 2007)

I like it. Now you just have to watch it grow...


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (4 Nov 2007)

thanks for all your comments 

although Im extremely good technically, I find it hard to 'create' sometimes.. this is the first time i can see potential in a scape ive done  will be fun to watch it grow up


----------



## TDI-line (13 Nov 2007)

Looks really natural. 

Nice one.


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (1 Dec 2007)

Novermber 07 (for reference)




December 07, 4 weeks on.


Moved a few things about.. the E. Rosa has matured into its submersed leaf form which I think is lovely.  The glosso is going nuts.

few things moved around for better space.


----------



## Maximumbob (2 Dec 2007)

looking good!


----------



## beeky (3 Dec 2007)

I love Lotus leaves, but just wish they'd stay submerged!

Have you removed anything? Did anything grow in a way you didn't like?


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (3 Dec 2007)

ive moved a few of the swords around as they needed more space, the E. Rosa are amazing plants, surprised not many uses them, incredible variation of leaf colours.. ive taken out most of the vals as they just got too annoying and i fancied a change.  the only other plant im not sure about is the E. Marbled Queen, its a lovely plant, but I just cant make it fit anywhere.. what I might end up doing, is take out one of the E. Rosa's, will see how big they get.

the lotus is lovely, and i think makes a good focal point, so long as i keep chopping the roots back, the leaves dont get too big and out of control.  i use a home made algae scraper (stanley knife blade on a stick!) to chop through the roots in the sand without lifting the plant. works lovely.

will see how it goes, i have some crypts you cant see yet, that are recovering after being almost totally rotted in transit, theyre sitting under the lotus, so will fill that gap.


----------



## beeky (3 Dec 2007)

Ah, a sort of bonsai lotus then?


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (3 Dec 2007)

no its a normal tiger lotus, just heavily managed


----------



## Lozbug (3 Dec 2007)

aw looks so good


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (3 Dec 2007)

Lozbug said:
			
		

> aw looks so good



thanks loz 

its nice finally being able to just tinker, and not be sorting out issues!!

dosing about double IE now, to cater for the high light. its thriving.


----------



## Ray (3 Dec 2007)

Frolicsome_Flora said:
			
		

> no its a normal tiger lotus, just heavily managed



And a bonsi is a normal tree, just heavily managed...!!!


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (3 Dec 2007)

rayi said:
			
		

> Frolicsome_Flora said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol good point  so yes, i guess it is!


----------

